# Go Leafs Go!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hope they make this game


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

It should be a good one. If Mats playes like he has been, they have to win.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Mmhmmm.... if Aubin keeps up his shiz, it will be a promising game.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

1-0 LEAFS! whoOooT!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

2-0!! now!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

3-0!!!

Domi needs to kick Neil's ass.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lmfao!!!
4-0 Leafs!!!

Owwwwned!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

HOLY SHIIIET!

5-0.... I think I should stop posting


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

The leafs are finished


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

****ing Carolina!


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I hate to let all you T.O. fans down but they didnt have it this year. It was obvious from the start of the season. Well its time to rebuild. Your welcome to jump on my band wagon and cheer for the Devils.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Go Oilers!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I like Oilers or Devils or Flames... lol.


----------

